# New Hitch Coupler On The Market



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I caught this over on RVeNews and thought it looked pretty interesting. I really hate one the coupler on my current ATV trailer and this one sure does look interesting. The ability to just back into the coupler without needing to raise and lower seems like a nice feature too.

Quickbite Coupler


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Thats really cool.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool! Combine that with a backup camera and you'll never have to get out to hook up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

But can you retrofit it to the Outback????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great for utility trailer, but I don't think I'd trust that with 7500lbs of Outback going down the road at 65mph...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Great for utility trailer, but I don't think I'd trust that with 7500lbs of Outback going down the road at 65mph...


Really? The ratings for a 2" ball setup are pretty good, "A-Frame mount is manufacturered for small to medium travel, utility, cargo, flat bed, horse and gated trailers. Designed for both aftermarket replacement or new trailer construction. 1 7/8" or 2" ball, SAE Class IV @ 10,000 lbs, meets and exceeds S.A.E. J684" The 2 5/16" ball is rated for 15,000#


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Very similar to the jaws of a big rig. Looks kinda cool.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw this recently also and thought it look quite stout. Jim, what don't you like about it? I like the fully encompassed ball, the jaws are then fully enclosed. Looks to me like it would withstand more abuse than the typical stamped steel ball reciever. If anything, I think that the lower part of the jaws could attemt to shear a ball in a roll over. 
Bob


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

When I see stuff like this, I can't help but think "Damn, I wish I had thought of that!"........I'll just have to live with the regret - just like the time I failed to invent the hoola hoop and the slinky.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This design has been out for many years. Its been used in the heavy duty market for decades. Its used in 15k and up bumper pull type trailers. Its cool that someone finally has developed this design for the light duty market.

Carey


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The only issue I can see with this setup is it may bind sometimes, causing the release handle to be hard to lift. Other than that, It looks good. I do not think you will see it on standard trailers because of the extra cost of the machining of the coupler halves.

5 minutes of CNC machining, or a 1 second stamp in the press? I think you can figure it out.

I love the fact you do not need to jack the trailer up and down to hook up and unhook. Of course, I say that now that I have an electric jack.









Just my 2 cents worth.

C


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm guessing this has greater potential then I saw. New story out today that Lippert Components acquires patents for QuickBite coupler

So either they are squashing the competition or they liked something they say, wonder how long before we start seeing these show up on RV lots.


----------

